# Suggest a Good PC Configuration with in budget of 40k



## u4upendra (Jul 7, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Basic office work, like to play games like medal of honors or maxpayne 3. Photoshop i do, 16hrs system would be on!!

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 40k is my budget i can extend a bit!!

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No!! Idea.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: like to add two 1tbs

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Like to go for 22inches HD need!!

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Need a complete PC with 5.1 speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Month end!!

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Need help!!

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Visakhapatnam!! i can go for online!!

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Preference is Intel


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 8, 2016)

*Budget-46k*

Processor: Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
Motherboard: Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7500,
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
SMPS: Seasonic M12II 520w -6000,
Cabinet: Antec GX200 -2500,
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3700,
Monitor : Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -9000. 
TOTAL -46,200.


----------



## nac (Jul 8, 2016)

22", gaming, 5.1 speakers all in 40k? You got to cheap out on pretty much everything.

BTW, how much emphasis is for gaming?


----------



## u4upendra (Jul 8, 2016)

nac said:


> 22", gaming, 5.1 speakers all in 40k? You got to cheap out on pretty much everything.
> 
> BTW, how much emphasis is for gaming?



Not a gammer, sometimes if like to play!! present i have creative 5.1!! like to go for something better than current one!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 9, 2016)

*Budget-49k*

Processor: Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
Motherboard: Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7500,
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
SMPS: Seasonic M12II 520w -6000,
Cabinet: Antec GX200 -2500,
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3700,
Monitor : Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -9000. 
Speakers : Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers -3000.
TOTAL -49,200.


----------



## Minion (Jul 9, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Not a gammer, sometimes if like to play!! present i have creative 5.1!! like to go for something better than current one!!



My suggestion is get PC only for now reuse your old speakers later get better speakers.


----------



## u4upendra (Jul 10, 2016)

Minion said:


> My suggestion is get PC only for now reuse your old speakers later get better speakers.



Thank you yes Its good idea to skip about new speakers! now!


----------



## u4upendra (Jul 27, 2016)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] bro any more suggestions??? On the configuration??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2016)

^ Add a GTX 750Ti or RX 460/ RX 470 when it launches.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] bro any more suggestions??? On the configuration??


Go with suggested config.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Jul 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go with suggested config.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Can you suggest a graphic card in this configuration!! To the budget.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Can you suggest a graphic card in this configuration!! To the budget.


What is your budget for the graphics card.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Jul 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> What is your budget for the graphics card.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Overall budget 40k I can add another 3k to 5k bro


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Overall budget 40k I can add another 3k to 5k bro


You cannot add a GPU under your 40k budget unless you go with i3 6100 processor and Gigabyte H110M-S2 motherboard.

Tell me which processor. You have to sacrifice your processor for accomodating a gpu or go with my previous suggested config without a GPU.

You decide. Okay.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Jul 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> You cannot add a GPU under your 40k budget unless you go with i3 6100 processor and Gigabyte H110M-S2 motherboard.
> 
> Tell me which processor. You have to sacrifice your processor for accomodating a gpu or go with my previous suggested config without a GPU.
> 
> ...



Cant skip i5, If I have to go for GPU how much budget I have to add bro extra??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Cant skip i5, If I have to go for GPU how much budget I have to add bro extra??


At the cheapest 5k or 9k
Sapphire R7 240 1GB @5k
Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB @9k

But GTX750Ti is best regarding 1080p gaming.
If you have low budget then go with 240.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Jul 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> At the cheapest 5k or 9k
> Sapphire R7 240 1GB @5k
> Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB @9k
> 
> ...



Thank you bro I will go for the good one in above.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] bro here is the quotation given by arun computers.


Processor: Intel Core i5 6500 -15200,
Motherboard: Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7500,
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2800,
SMPS: Seasonic M12II 520w -4500,
Cabinet: Antec GX200 -2850,
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3450,
Monitor : Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -8800. 
TOTAL -45100

Sapphire R7 240 1GB @7200
Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB @9400


----------



## nac (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't see the point of R7 240 when your iGPU can do the same for no extra money.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Thank you bro I will go for the good one in above.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] bro here is the quotation given by arun computers.
> ...


All are slightly overpriced other than monitor, HDD and SMPS.

Enquire from Swetha Computers regarding other components.

Ask for Moolchand in Swetha. Okay.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Don't waste money on R7 240 which is almost similar to intel HD Graphics 530 of core i5 6500*
PassMark - Intel HD 530 - Price performance compariso
PassMark - Radeon R7 240 - Price performance compariso

In fact since you are not a gamer,so skip graphics card altogether.Only buy it if you feel the need for it.Use the saved money to buy a ssd instead which will make a night & day difference in performance of pc if you haven't used ssd before.


----------



## u4upendra (Jul 27, 2016)

Checked those links you shared your point is correct its good to skip GPU now.


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you guys for the suggestions and suggesting a good config bought the pc 48k dropped idea of taking GPU and this is for my friend behalf of him I approached here. He is using the PC and he is happy.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2016)

Good to know. Closing this thread now as it has served its purpose.


----------

